# HELP!: Mystery frog



## Athom (Jan 2, 2011)

This little fella was all alone in our local pet shop, so we took him home, but the shop wasn't sure exactly what breed he (?) is and therefore his precise social and environmental requirements.
as you can see, hes currently happily in a mossy little viv with an orchid. 
he varies in colour throughout the day, from deep brown/green to almost grey and is 7cm (3.5in).

could someone please help us correctly identify him so he can be properly looked after?
thanks


----------



## butterslug (Oct 2, 2010)

cuban tree frog?


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I second that. It does look like a cuban. Also cubans can range in size from 1.5 - 5 inches


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

If it is a Cuban, they are considered an invasive species in Florida and eat/wipe out most of the native treefrogs when they get established, so please don't ever release it. South Florida has very few native treefrogs left.


----------



## Athom (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks, we were thinking that it could be a Chiromantis Xerampelina, but apparently not! Cuban was our first guess but because of the changing of colour, some different markings and all i abandoned the idea. ahahaha thanks for your answers.

JimO, no worries, we don't think of releasing him in Florida! We're actually in London, that would be a bit expensive to go there only for destroying the eco-system! ahahha


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

lol yeah may be a little expensive to fly over, don't think anyone could hate Florida that much.


----------



## Athom (Jan 2, 2011)

AaronAcker said:


> lol yeah may be a little expensive to fly over, don't think anyone could hate Florida that much.


Maybe JimO does.. it was his idea! ^^


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

May also be a golden tree frog. Link with pics attached.

Amphibian Care >> Golden Tree Frog (Polypedates leucomystax) Care


----------



## Athom (Jan 2, 2011)

actually yeh the shape of his body is quite similar, but the golden tree frog doesn't seem to have any dark markings as the cuban does. mmmh we apparently got kind of a little problem of identification! 
hasn't somebody developed an amphibian classification flow diagram for this kinda situation?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

An easy way to tell is to (gently!) rub the skin on the top of its head, if it doesn't move it is a Cuban, if it does you have something else.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I've had a Cuban...mine did not look like that, especially because of the striping...


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

It looks like a Cuban to me also, but I don't know 100%.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

HA! That would be some flight, but a lot of Londoners vacation here and your frog might just decide he needs a tan . I didn't get a good look at the toepads, but Cubans have particularly large front toepads relative to other tree frogs. And, they can change color. They also come in quite a variety of colors and patterns, but most have the stripes on the legs.

Actually, I like Cubans - they are attractive, and tame down easily. If they would just limit their diet to insects, they'd be a welcome guest.


Athom said:


> JimO, no worries, we don't think of releasing him in Florida! We're actually in London, that would be a bit expensive to go there only for destroying the eco-system! ahahha


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I pulled up a few photos showing the variety of color and patterns on Cubans. Note the large front toepads.


----------



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

id say cuban or marsupial frog, and you shold make sure you research a frog BEFORE you buy it so that you no all its specific needs


----------

